
The Calculus of Grit - jasonshen
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/08/19/the-calculus-of-grit/
======
jasonshen
I really liked the idea that when we go from disciplinary to
multi/interdisciplinary to non disciplinary, we need to let go of traditional
methods of measuring "depth vs breadth". The concepts of rework, reference,
and release make a lot of sense to me for writing, software, and art. Do they
make sense in other contexts as well?

